# Flavoring perpetuem



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Hi all. Just looking for ideas. Today I tried perpetuem for the first time. I mixed a 2 hour bottle of unflavored and took a sip. No way was that gonna work for me. I mixed in a chocolate hammer gel which only partially mixed. This gave it a bit of flavor but I later discovered most of the gel was basically big clump of gu at the bottom of the bottle

How do people mix this stuff? What kind of flavors do people add?
Also is stomach discomfort common with soy protein? I'm not allergic to soy

Thanks!


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

I like the subtle orange flavor and tried the coffee and it was ok. 

Most hammer products I've tried have had rather weak flavor which is appreciated after drinking for over 3-4 hrs. And is almost necessary after 6-8 hrs. 
biggest thing I've found that affects taste of perpetuem is the temp. As its kind of like drinking diluted warm milk so on hot days mix on as needed basis.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I also have tried the orange vanilla and it was OK. Agree with not letting it get warm. I had no stomach problems, but I was only mixing a 1-hr bottle.

With the unflavored would it be a bad idea to throw in a Nuun tablet? I do that with plain maltodextrin and the taste is basically the flavor of the Nuun.


----------



## mtbcrzy (Sep 20, 2005)

This was posted last month but I don't visit this forum often so missed it. I will give my suggestion anyway cause I am a big unflovored perpetuem fan. I will use 6oz fruit juice, flavor of choice if drinking before ride or within the first 2hr of ride. If on an extended ride 3-4 hr mtb ride or long roadride, century ride, I carry a premeasured amount in a snack zipped lock bag AND carry an emergen-c packet to add for flavor and vit c/energy recovery. 2 bottles, 1- water, 1- drink or 1-bottle for drink and hydration pack. Works great for me and is easy on the stomach.


----------



## The Novice (Jan 25, 2011)

I mix any of the flavored Heed with Perpetuem (unflavored). Great way to feel strong at the end of a ride of plus two hours. It tastes great


----------



## OleGrayHair (Nov 24, 2010)

I've found that if you mix these products with boiling water they work much better. You can actually get the Gel's to melt into the mix better too. Adding HEED to it sounds like a great way to flavor, I just get my bottles ready the night before. I usually mix everything in a glass pitcher and refrigerate overnight, then put into my bottles before my daily ride. Good luck


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

OleGrayHair said:


> I've found that if you mix these products with boiling water they work much better. You can actually get the Gel's to melt into the mix better too. Adding HEED to it sounds like a great way to flavor, I just get my bottles ready the night before. I usually mix everything in a glass pitcher and refrigerate overnight, then put into my bottles before my daily ride. Good luck


This is a terrible idea. Mixed Perpetuem is only good for 5 hours.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I have to admit I gave up on the stuff - i must have some kind of allergy to something in it. The weird thing is that I'm not allergic to soy and have had soy protein before. 

I've tried the perpetuem a couple of times and it turns my stomach vile, I cramp and I even get a sore throat. Its so bad that the last time i tried it my body was gagging as soon as it touched my mouth. 
So after a couple attempts, I don't think flavoring it is going to help me.
thanks for everyone's advice


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

I use Sustained Energy mixed with HEED and/or Enduralyte FIZZ rather than Perpetuem. My body does nt like Perp either. Don't know why.


----------



## headTrail (Mar 13, 2007)

I second the Sustained Energy with Heed Lime flavor. 1 scoop SE and 2 Heed in a bottle make for a great hot weather mix. Increase to 2 scoops of SE for longer rides. I target 1 bottle per hour for racing.


----------



## Shmack (Aug 16, 2006)

From my understanding the point of the unflavored products are to aid people who develop taste sensitivity issues during endurance events. I fall into this catagory. After about three hours, I can't handle anything with taste, let alone super sweet and artifical.


----------

